# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  FORCEEASSYY!'s Workbook

## fOrceez

Gotta go to school for now, shall edit when I get home.

----------


## nito89

*omg it Cx4 

Welcome to the class. Prepare to get OWNED in the competition =P*

----------


## fOrceez

Bitch, please! [on phone at school]

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class fOrceez!  ::D:  I know you know most tricks and tips already since I gave half of them to you in chat  :wink2:  So I expect you to participate in the competition. I'm thinking of doing some kind of average count or something, like add all dreams and then divide by 14. Or you can just tell me how much you've dreamt starting Sunday morning up until now and I'll give you those points.

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## fOrceez

^_^
All I want to do right now is master WILD. I think the main problem I have is not being in REM. My dream goals are mainly going on nightly adventures and perhaps find my Dream Guide. I'd also like to experiment with Shared Dreaming. 
Hyu's dream journal is what convinced me to start lucid dreaming/and sign up here.  I look forward to logging my process here ^_^

----------


## fOrceez

My recall has been shit lately due to stress and odd sleep schedule. I used to average at least 3 full dreams per night but lately i've been getting 2 fragments and then rolling over without writing them down. Last night, i recalled two full dreams which i mentioned in the competition thread. I think I'm pretty much surviving on afternoon naps at the moment.

----------


## Matte87

Hang in there man! Better times are coming. School can be a real recall killer. But like you know, even fragments are worth writing down. Especially now since you get points for them  :wink2:

----------


## fOrceez

Shit recall again, lately. Haven't been putting in the dedication to remembering them. Just one more day! Tomorrow is my last exam, and my last day of school (not officially, but who gives a fuck? :3 ) and then i'll be putting all my dedication and commitment from school to WILDing! My god, I can't wait to finish this shit.

----------


## Matte87

Channel the anger and force yourself to become lucid in a dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Sup teammate? It's time for you to step it up a notch and get lucid, we've got a few tasks to complete. I intend to find you and then fight you. Team Green, that's us bro. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## fOrceez

Awesome! I look forward to it, matte~ tried a WILD last night but missed it by just a little~ I think I have come to the conclusion my first REM period may possibly be around the 2 hour mark.  Gonna try and set myself a bed time tonight and set the alarm for approx 5.10 hours giving myself a bit of time to fall asleep

----------


## Matte87

Ah sounds good! Let's stack up some points shall we?  :wink2:

----------


## fOrceez

I was reading through Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming last night and got up to about page 74. I mainly focused on the WILD aspects that it talks about. Looks like I just have to find the right thing for me. I plan on trying to 'roll out' my dream body. I might try a WILD nap later on in the day. Starting ADA again (mentioned all that awareness early in the book). /opens up Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming.pdf
I plan on many lucid dreams to come during these holidays, on top of this, i'm purchasing Tibetan Yoga: Deep Dreams, and Lucid Dreaming (not by Stephen LaBerge)

----------


## fOrceez

Right now, it's just ticked past midnight, into Christmas. Merry Christmas, Matte! I plan on reading through a few dream journals of Hyu's before I go to sleep. I'm gonna do two or so WBTBs and I plan to WILD even if i stay up all night after my WBTB. Shall update again within the next 24 hours!

----------


## fOrceez

So, I didn't quite do what I said I would.. haha. After being woken up around 7am from text messages saying "Merry Christmas," I ended up getting out of bed and watched some Chaotic (shuddup .__.). After an episode, I proved to still be dead tired so I went back to bed.. to WILD  :wink2:  I was extremely close, watching the HI in the back of my eyes. Eventually (I don't know when this scene appeared.. it just did) I was in a line of an airport.
There were two lines, one for people who paid via internet and had printed receipts and the other for people that well, didn't XD I was in the line with the internet receipts, it was called the 'express' line. A lady from the other line asked 'what's the difference?!' with one of the air hostesses replying with something about puberty (LOL). 
This dream scene all happened within 5 seconds. Then I was thrown out of it for some reason. Realizing what had happened, I desperately tried to create my own dream scene, to no prevail. I had planned something the previous night, imagining my own hand writing in a lined book "I'm dreaming" on each line.

_Merry Christmas_ to everyone! Cheers for reading this entry and hope you have a great day~

----------


## Matte87

Oh what a shame you lost consciousness! Nice WILD attempt  :smiley:  Merry Christmas to you too. Let's try both to atleast have one lucid in which we do some stuff before the competition ends. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## fOrceez

*COMPETITION THREAD'S TASK*

It's been almost two weeks since my last successful WILD, but i've finally gotten lucid again! Last night I woke up after about 5 hours sleep (naturally) and in my still sleepy state, i focused on HI. However, it was extremely extremely easy to visualize. I pictured myself running on a road. I didn't even feel the transition, in fact, I thought I still had duel senses (both my normal body and dream body) but I was in fact, already in the dream. I looked around and I was running through a street. The sense of my bare feet on the tar road were extremely strong. Seeing as I still believed I still had dual senses and questioned if I was fully in the dream yet, i jumped.. leaped, really, taking off on one foot and started flying. Flying up, I saw the house of my uncle's, however, the street it was in was different, and the house itself was towards the top of a hill. 
There was also some sort of strong wind which was affecting my ability to fly. It was coming to my left (I was flying towards the house and i was being pushed to the right). I started to fly against it, but despite my efforts, I was being pushed back. Then, I randomly decided to teleport. Without a destination in mind, but just to get out of the current situation I was in, I teleported. 
I open my eyes, with a flash of false memories*. I look around to see myself in the backyard of a house, with a pool infront of me, and directly to my left is a wall. There are girls swimming in the pool, and i'm paying particular attention to one. I recognize most of the girls as people I went to school with in primary (elementary) school. I'm putting on my swimmer shorts in the corner of this enclosed area, attempting to surprise (More false memory: I had teleported to this area in attempt to pleasant surprise her) the one I was 'interested' in. She looks over and says, "Go home, ___". I'm shocked.. I thought she was going to be _pleasantly_ surprised, not a bitch. Ugh, whatever.
I get out of the enclosed area and turn to my left, right next to me is a gate. "And take those fire crackers with you," comes the same voice from behind me. (MORE false memories [I know, there's A LOT throughout this dream]: Fire crackers in red packaging blowing up in a grassy area just next to the gate I was about to leave from). 
I decide not to leave out of the gate using the normal way, I keep walking next to the gate. As I reach the end of the gate, which connects to the wall of a house, I jump over it. Mid jump, I teleport. As I'm teleporting, I can see 'myself' or the 4d shape (I'll post a video of what it looked like down below) which was sort of the "jump scar" (JUMPER reference!) that I left behind. 
*^*The next thing I realise, i'm in her house, grabbing my belongings, which were two pairs of shoes and a bag. I open the front door, starting to walk out.. and teleport again.
I'm sitting infront of a house. I don't know where, or who it belongs to, but I'm just sitting there. I start brushing off the dirt on the bottom of my feet when I see three kids walking up the steep driveway. I'm curious.. who are these kids? They're obviously brothers because they all look much alike. I wonder if this is their hour I'm sitting infront of.
As I start to put on my shoes, the kids are just about right next to me and a door opens from behind me. I turn around to see a tall, strongly built looking man. "Kids! This is my assistant," he booms as he turns towards me. I stand up to shake the man's hand.

* False memories: Similar to that of the movie jumper. I had the impression I was somewhat lonely with not many friends.



The 'jump scar' looked like the 4d shape at 1:13, but silver/grey. Sort of this colour
*^* During this scene, there's a flashback of words that a famous celebrity said to me. It was something about being alone and staying strong.

----------


## fOrceez

*Lucid Dream #1 (WBTB, FA)* This dream followed immediately from another.
I wake up, hearing someone call me from inside the house. Something felt weird, but I couldn't pinpoint what it was. The next thing I know, i'm in the study/computer room. Mum's in the laundry, talking to me. I walk towards her. There's still something wrong.. I just can't put my finger on it! 
Mum and I exchange dialogue. I get a strong shock of awareness. "I'm dreaming!" I walk towards a wall and attempt to phase through it. Starting with my forehead, I try to push through. Nope, it's solid. I imagine how it would look like if I were to be phasing through it. Nope, i'm still mashing my forehead into a wall. I sigh and the dream ends.
*Lucid Dream #2 (WILD)*
Immediately after waking from the dream above ^ I roll over without opening my eyes and focus on the light behind my eyes. Without noticing the transition, I'm then standing in front of a bridge. In my vision, I see a temple with a thin bridge that leads towards it. The area around the temple and the patch of land i'm standing on is covered with water. Everything looks ridiculously peaceful. Not in a nature peaceful way, but this location just has a certain calm to it.
I stand there looking at the temple, picturing a gigantic gate/door with white light flowing out of it. I'm teleported in front of it and I walk in..
On the other side of the door is a man in a suit. We're standing on a balcony. I stare at the man and ask, "Are you my dream guide?" He starts talking to me about stuff (which I can't recall) and eventually says he "I'm a spirit". Although his response shocks me, I start counting down from 10. As I'm counting the building starts to move backwards (If i was facing out from the balcony, that backwards) and the man starts to become transparent. With each count, he becomes more transparent. As I reach one, he shouts at me. 
"And you're out of here!" I say with a brush of my hands to where he was previously standing. I get a flash of vision of as if I was staring from the front of the building forwards, there's a fast approaching wall (or just the fact we're moving quickly at the wall). Just before the building collides, I finish with a semi-dramatic ending, "and so am I".

----------


## Matte87

Lol at the head banging, and wow at the second dream! We talked about it but I never read it, pretty amazing man  :smiley:  Doesn't sound like the ordinary dream.

----------


## fOrceez

> Lol at the head banging, and wow at the second dream! We talked about it but I never read it, pretty amazing man  Doesn't sound like the ordinary dream.



Aye Matte, it was definitely interesting. Last night just before I went to sleep, I just layed on my back, letting myself relax. I somehow managed to work myself into this head space. It felt so nice, like the mentality I should maintain while WILDing. I hope I can find it again.

----------


## fOrceez

Mancon gave me some good advice in chat. He told me about how mindset is so important, even to WILD, which I didn't even consider that much. I understood the concept of relaxing and letting the dream come to me, but now Mancon has introduced something else- make the dream come to you through your confidence, or _will_. /green lantern
Which is funny, because I am/was in the Team Green XD. I look forward to seeing how this change in mindset will change my experiences in WILDing.

----------


## Matte87

Yeah that's a big part if you want to OBE or AP, you gotta tell yourself that you will make it no matter what. Atleast that's what the instructions says, I'm sure WILD'ing works the same way, or is the same thing  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Greetings, citizens! I have redoubled my efforts in MILD/DILD as well as my usual WILD efforts. After the Chat conversation I stayed up for last night with FelicityPotter, djpatch999 and a few others, I attempted a WILD before bed to no prevail. Although, I quickly ended up in SP. Throughout that day, I had been making better efforts and my mantra and awareness.

*Spoiler* for _Beyond Dreaming, really_: 



 Another feeling many may recognise in dreams is that your dreams do not feeling like they have the influence of other people. Unless you search for them, you will not find other people's auras. This is one of many different 'feelings' of the dream 'world'. 



 My new mantra is "I recognise the feeling of dreams" rather than "I know the feeling of dreaming". I find this more mantra better than the older one as knowing the feeling of a dream is good, but not great. I can know what the feeling of dreaming is but not recognise it.. See what I mean? :O "

Also, one MILD/DILD for me last night - I don't remember ANYTHING due to my shitty sleep schedule lately.

----------


## Matte87

Ah too bad. Yeah report back on how the new mantra works  :smiley:  Also don't forget to make your Three Step Task list!

----------


## fOrceez

I woke up naturally after 5 hours sleep and attempted a WILD. My mind was a little too active - the temperature isn't peasant and it's quite humid. 
Anyway, my Three Step List;
1. More than two successful WILDs
2. Teleport
3. Find my Dream Guide.

----------


## Matte87

The 1 one isn't valid, you need to select a dream control task  :smiley:  Most people seem to choose easy ones like stabilizing. Myself included  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

Poop, i'll go with stabalising, then. And heck- quick response.

----------


## fOrceez

It has been a long time since I have updated, and much has changed. I have begun practicing Dream Yoga and recognizing that both dreams and waking life are the same realities, hence, they are both a dream or they are both waking life. This helps as in dreams, your thought pattern is the same as it is in waking life. Hence, if you recognise this is a dream, you're likely to do it in an actual dream.
"_It's been a long time coming, but we here now!_"
After a month of practicing Dream Yoga, I finally got my first lucid dream. From there on, i've had at least 2 lucid dreams per week. I just woke up from 2 lucid non-REM dreams which were extremely foggy, but lucid dreams non the less. Last night, I also had two WILDs which I only recall vaguely about. 
I'm happy to see that this technique may be the right one for me. It just feels like the right thing to do. As much as each technique is as effective as the next, I do have a particular 'feel' for dream yoga and WILDing. 

Hopefully I'll update again soon.

----------


## fOrceez

Again, it has been a long time since I updated.. somehow this feels like it will be a regularly.. inactive thing. Hahahah. But i am updating, and that's what matters! In the last 3 nights, i have had 4 lucids. I think my main technique is just carrying awareness over when sleeping. Not quite WILD because I let myself lose consciousness. This is just about always coupled with WBTB to guarantee results.

----------


## fOrceez

So remember that time I mashed my head against a wall? Well... it happened again. This time, on a window. 
*Glares at Matte. 
Shuttup, ok :/  ::lol::

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, were you drunk?  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

Do you even lift?

----------


## Matte87

Que?

----------

